# Glock G21SF 45ACP



## RobD (Jan 23, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with this Glock? It is a Glock G21SF 45ACP. I am looking to order this off Buds and just wanted to see what everybody thinks. I currently own a Desert Eagle 44 mag, got a XD 40 coming and my son ordered a couple also, a Kimber 45acp, and a Glock 17 and 20 in a 9mm & 10mm. He has a job and is his money, so I cant complain. I think he wanted to get a few in case our government decides to restrict or ban semi auto guns. Anyhow, let me know what you guys think on the G21SF 45acp. Thanks.

Here is the link to it -

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...id/70830/Glock+G21SF+45ACP+13RD+FS+Glock+Rail


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I owned one of these for about a year. It functioned perfectly, and I even shot it well enough to get a 2nd place finish in a local competition, the first time I shot a match with it. Ultimately, I decided to get rid of it for the following reasons:

- The full-time ambidextrous magazine release used on some of the SF Glock models has a history of problems. Although mine never broke, a lot of folks have experienced broken mag catch assemblies on the ambi SF models. If it breaks, Glock will replace your frame with a frame using a conventional mag release system, and I believe they have stopped making guns with the ambi system, which pretty much tells you everything you need to know about its long-term durability.

- If you have the full-time ambi release frame, to get spare mags you must find/buy the newest generation of magazines that have a rectangular cutout centered on the front edge of the mag body. Older G21 mags WILL NOT WORK with the full-time ambi mag release system. Even before the latest buying frenzy, it was often difficult to get mags, as some online retailers would advertise their Glock mags as the newest/latest generation, but if you bought some, often one or more of the mags would be an older version which would not work in the new ambi-release frame.

- The 21SF was the only large-frame Glock I owned; all the others were the smaller 9mm/.40 frame. A combination of the slightly different SF grip angle and the overall "chubbiness" of the .45 frame was messing-up my high-speed shooting with the other smaller-frame Glocks. This was bugging me, so the 21SF had to go.

- Price of .45 ACP ammo. 'nuff said.


The full-time ambi-release SF models are on the short list of Glocks I will NOT recommend, just because of the mag release and mag availability problems. Once modified to a standard release frame, of if you bought a SF with the standard-style-mag-release-frame at the beginning, then they are good-to-go.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I know you said the 21SF,,,,but I have the 21 regular frame. I bought it about three years ago.
The only thing I didnt like about it when I got it was the trigger,,but after a few parts and a little work (and shooting it a lot),,I would NEVER get rid of it. 

Its one Bad Asss Gun!!!


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Man the G21sf is one of the ultimate weapons ever created IMO... Double stack .45 slim frame, I think the G21 beats out a 1911 any day of the week, you have near double the firepower and Glocks awesome track record.

Dang you guys are getting alot of guns, kudos though!!! Yeah the gov't moving in for the kill


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

,,,,,,,"slim frame"?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> ,,,,,,,"slim frame"?


The grip dimension is lesser in cicumfrence than a non SF Glock21, I want to say it's about an eighth inch difference....still pretty chunky, but not AS chunky.


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> ,,,,,,,"slim frame"?


Beauty is in the eyes of the beer holder.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Actually I think Glock refers to it as "short frame" (from front to back of the grip). I believe the width of the SF and the "non" SF is the same, (just a little less distance from the front of the grip to the back?). Just my uneducated guess though. :mrgreen:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Actually I think Glock refers to it as "short frame" (from front to back of the grip). I believe the width of the SF and the "non" SF is the same, (just a little less distance from the front of the grip to the back?). Just my uneducated guess though. :mrgreen:


Short frame, slim frame....whatever I've heard it both ways but I do believe that short frame is the technically correct term....

But, about 1/8" difference between a standard G21 regarding grip size.

The SF also has an ambi mag release and has a choice of rails, the Glock Rail or a Picatinny rail.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

A good friend of mine is a State Trooper in Nebraska and he carries a G21 in 45acp and loves it. A little big for me but you did say G21SF. The next question would be spare mags, getting some might be pretty expensive (13 rounders).


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I own one and I like it although the grip is rather large for me I shoot it well and the recoil is mild compared to a 1911 for some reason. I haven't had any problems with mine but then I haven't been shooting it hundreds of times either. I got 6 mags for the thing before the people bought up everything so I feel somewhat happy as other mags I have lasted 20 years and still work. I don't think a ban will transpire in Congress so in a few months people should start finding things again. Glock make a great product that works so if you have problems they are quick to fix it. I also have a G36 and it works great too and carries a lot better than the 21SF. Chances are it will remain a home gun or a range gun if you buy it because of the size of the gun. Had to do it over and I wouldn't have done it as I can't carry it concealed, so I would ask myself what do I intend on using it for...


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

We were out shooting my husbands today. It is a very nice piece.

I don't have trouble shooting it at all even though I am an average size female but I would not want it to be my main weapon. I do feel comfortable using it though. It shoots very accurately. It functions flawlessly. It took about 300-400 rounds to settle in when it was new. That is normal. We have about 1000 on it now and it is just as smooth as silk. The slide is nice and smooth. The trigger pull is clean and crisp and predictable. I personally would rather 3 dot sights on it but my sweet husband has not picked a pair yet so they still have stock Glock 'football goal' sights on there. I am not overly fond of them but oh well...I can still out shoot him half the time. We are a bit competitive. LOL


----------

